# Monster Cookie Metric Century



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Anyone else going to be doing this one, this year?

This will be my first attempt at a metric century. But since I can almost that distance, while touring fully loaded, I should be able to complete it in one day.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Anyone? Anyone? ... Bueller?


FWI, I'll probably wear the Team Collin kit. My bike has Lounge & Team Collin stickers as well. At least I'll be recognizable.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I've done it several times in the past. It's a nicely supported ride and the course is very flat and fast.

The last time I did it was with some teammates and we did a four man rotating paceline the whole thing in about 2.5 hours.

There are a lot of people that show up for it, that much is for sure. The lane is taken up by riders almost the whole route, so expect lots of people


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Man, I wish I could do it!
However, I have a race that day ('m still involved in playing with cars and have an AutoX to contest).

Wookie- you know your club prez is urging you to go, right? (Well, all of us PV'ers really)


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Let's make it a little more fun. I'll pack my Team Collin kit. And since I ride a Surly LHT with touring gearing, please say 'hi' as you pass.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

RRRoubaix said:


> Man, I wish I could do it! However, I have a race that day ('m still involved in playing with cars and have an AutoX to contest).
> 
> Wookie- you know your club prez is urging you to go, right? (Well, all of us PV'ers really)


I'll be racing in the Eugene Roubaix...so no MC Ride for me this year


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Okay, why didn't someone warn me about _that_ hill on the return leg? I almost made it up without resorting to the lower gear ranges. Unfortunately, I developed a slight cramp 25 yards from the top, and had to walk it off. :mad2: If it hadn't been for the muscle, I could have made it to the top. Oh well, I earned my cookie.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hill? Where was a hill? 
That was me by the way that shouted RBR to you. 

I got a kick out of the older guy I passed with his helmet on backwards. I slowed up and said, "I think your helmet is on backwards". He reached up and felt the pointy back end in front and just says, "I'll be darn"... then pulled off to the side. 

It was a great day for the ride.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Hey, the ride rules just said you had to wear a helmet. They didn't say anything about wearing it correctly.


----------

